# Read and Talked to Everyone I know About Good Small Flashlights !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Their are three brands that kept coming up Fenix, Nitecore and ThruNite. (Surefire of course, but very expensive). I was up half the night looking at every review I could find.

My good buddy has a Nitecore ... a very nice unit, Some of my friends have Fenix and they like them very much. I don't know anyone that has ThruNite, but they get great revues and are some 30 % less in price. The ThruNite is very true to their advertised power ratings also and the new 2016 model seems like a step up for them.

Well I have "Offer" bids in for 3ea ThruNite TN 12 2016 .... Why in the heck 3 of them ?

Well I have two "Bug Out" bags and I have older flashlights in them... I keep the older lights in the bags but they don't have the light intensity of these at all. The other TN 12 2016 unit will go in my car.

As for as batteries, I'll get 3400mah 18650 Nitecore brand, they do make very good stuff and I have their digital chargers.

The main reason I went with ThruNite and not Nitecore was I wanted 4ea and the price difference was just to much for me, and after everything I read I did not feel I was sacrificing quality, if that was the case I would not be bidding on them. Why not Fenix, price was one thing and they have to many modes for my simple mind ... very, very high quality flashlights for sure and they come in specked better than advertised ... good going Fenix !

What's your thoughts ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well they excepted my offer ..$44.00ea, including shipping for the flashlights .... awesome !

Now waiting on my NiteCore 18650 3400mah battery offer ;- )

Also ordered a three dozen "D" batteries and 2 dozen "C" batteries for my old school flashlights.

My old school batteries were dated 2003 and luckily did not leak and had a very, very, very faint light when turned on.

There is some strangeness going on with the military here, I think they have Intel on something that they are not telling us. I'm heading over to get some dried food and water tomorrow.

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If you add up the things observed in FEMA camps and certain military training and maneuvers in the American Desert of the S.W. USA, and appropriations of DOD on published lists they themselves make online, YES, there are things which indicate future "activity" is being planned for. As to what it may be, I dunno but evidently they anticipate an intenseness that warrants a heck of a lot of training and "stuff" purchased. Millions of rds of hollow point ammo for HS and TSA for example..not just standard ball ammo either. Washington has ordered as many drones, some armed, some not but equipped with GPS and cams, one for each county in all states in USA...and the surprising thing is TO BE USED EXCLUSIVELY in USA, not combat zones (unless USA will be a combat zone).

There is a long list of "things" aside from the above which indicate something is up. Question is, "what"?
I would guess that since all currency world wide is fiat and that since USA is stressed to cover just interest payment alone (and can NOT cover the actual debt at all) and since USA and Russia are now with troops on the ground in Syria about to go head to head with special ops vs special ops, a lot can happen suddenly. Multiple "trigger" events can happen from geopolitical to military to economic upheavals and natural disasters happening all at once, to initiate and engage mankind itself in a fierce survival situation. I am not predicting anything but only thinking of scenarios. South of the Equator there is no war, no nuclear powers, no Mideast fanatics and no Washington DC military-industrial-petroleum complex, nor economic woe...note that, and note where I moved to.

If someone bugs out from, say, Nebraska to what is considered a safer venue, and someone else bugs out from "the safer venue" to Nebraska, what do the two bug outers say/do when they pass each other going opposite directions in the same nation, and enduring the same national panic? It will be like someone in Hades engulfed in flames looking for a better spot to sustain the flames of the same Hades. Changing countries would be a more logical decision than changing counties or states...and a change to where there are no nuclear targets nor reasons for invasion...essentially agricultural third world countries south of the equator. Ecuador straddles the Equator and I live below the line, sea currents and air currents from the northern hemisphere do NOT cross the equator...go figure...no fallout. Wild game will be killed off almost immediately in a food shortage and edible animals as well no matter who owns what. You can not prevent a parent with two starving babies from obtaining food one way or the other..or groups or troops of them. Bugging out will last only a short time with no more food on yu than what is in your pack or ammo in it as well. Things can get worse fast...compound that with freezing temps and lawlessness, epidemics of colera, dysentery and e-coli spawned from no sewage plant operations (employees paid with what, promises?) and garbage collection (no employees due to same).

A bug out plan is only very temporary at best in a true melt down. Likewise gold/silver. You can't eat metal. No fuel/energy for food processing/delivery, no stores open, power grid fried from EMP.it goes on adnauseum.

As to nuke war, fallout fans will contaminate agriculture - fruit, veg, poultry/live stock pastures for lifetimes, back yard gardens, water reservoirs such as man made lakes, all rivers/streams and EMP will fry anything electrical or electronic..gasoline pumps, water plants, you name it, even pop vending machines. (no Dr. Pepper). Radio towers and what is conntected to them are toasted...no emergency broadcast. No air travel. Think more...this only touches on the stuff.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Solar chargers that work to charge anything, solar power panels and nice ones for house power, solar to charge walkie talkies, solar charged everything will rule in a real emergency when stores have no batteries left and batteries are made where? Think solar, hand crank (Grundig radios) or bicycle dynamo generators with NiFe battery banks, not lead acid.

More comments on "Chuck dissertations"?

Think.
Learn.
Change.
Adapt.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Woooooont Saaaaaaaaaaaaay it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> If you add up the things observed in FEMA camps and certain military training and maneuvers in the American Desert of the S.W. USA, and appropriations of DOD on published lists they themselves make online, YES, there are things which indicate future "activity" is being planned for. As to what it may be, I dunno but evidently they anticipate an intenseness that warrants a heck of a lot of training and "stuff" purchased. Millions of rds of hollow point ammo for HS and TSA for example..not just standard ball ammo either. Washington has ordered as many drones, some armed, some not but equipped with GPS and cams, one for each county in all states in USA...and the surprising thing is TO BE USED EXCLUSIVELY in USA, not combat zones (unless USA will be a combat zone).
> 
> There is a long list of "things" aside from the above which indicate something is up. Question is, "what"?
> I would guess that since all currency world wide is fiat and that since USA is stressed to cover just interest payment alone (and can NOT cover the actual debt at all) and since USA and Russia are now with troops on the ground in Syria about to go head to head with special ops vs special ops, a lot can happen suddenly. Multiple "trigger" events can happen from geopolitical to military to economic upheavals and natural disasters happening all at once, to initiate and engage mankind itself in a fierce survival situation. I am not predicting anything but only thinking of scenarios. South of the Equator there is no war, no nuclear powers, no Mideast fanatics and no Washington DC military-industrial-petroleum complex, nor economic woe...note that, and note where I moved to.
> ...





Chuck Daehler said:


> Solar chargers that work to charge anything, solar power panels and nice ones for house power, solar to charge walkie talkies, solar charged everything will rule in a real emergency when stores have no batteries left and batteries are made where? Think solar, hand crank (Grundig radios) or bicycle dynamo generators with NiFe battery banks, not lead acid.
> 
> More comments on "Chuck dissertations"?
> 
> ...


Chuck, I know where you are coming from, Where I live I can have a months or so of food, and hope to make it as the rest of this town kills itself. All my employees see the writing on the wall and have some stuff to last them a couple of weeks. My employees never talked to me about this, nothing .... these are the guys in the back room and the office girls too ! As a matter of fact, I'm probably the least really prepared of the bunch !

I have my solar power stuff, ham radios, along with other things ... I hope I will never have to use this stuff.

Here in Lancaster, CA we have a HUGE crime problem, that much is not reported according to Police officers I know .... the reason ..... The city fathers don't want folks to know.

Yes, the government is NOT your friend ! Look at what the military is doing for the next couple of weeks at LAX ...What for ?

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When it hits the fan those with the fire power will get what they need.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I came into this world kicking, screaming and covered in somebody else's blood, and I have no qualms about leaving the same way. But I also have no illusions about surviving WW3.
I think the upcoming fight will be brief and brutal, and that anyone left alive after the first couple of rounds can be counted among the real losers. All these city slickers surviving out of their bug out bags, rebuilding and reinventing society? I think not...

When doodoo meets ventilation device, I will make my stand at my own front door and I will show them what this man is made of. I know I'm not going to win against drones, body armor and automatic weapons. But I will not be taken alive and I will take as many to heII with me as I can.

As for flashlights? I like LedLenser.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Call me low tech but I've been using Maglites for years at work and they've never let me down.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, man....that purchase of 1.2 BILLION hp rounds has my curiosity piqued, especially since they're banned for combat use by the geneva convention. They're too pricey to train with, so that means that the end recipients are intended to be...us.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....but you've got to be tinfoil-hat CRAZY to read into the targets that DHS has special ordered...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> I came into this world kicking, screaming and covered in somebody else's blood, and I have no qualms about leaving the same way. But I also have no illusions about surviving WW3.
> I think the upcoming fight will be brief and brutal, and that anyone left alive after the first couple of rounds can be counted among the real losers. All these city slickers surviving out of their bug out bags, rebuilding and reinventing society? I think not...
> 
> When doodoo meets ventilation device, I will make my stand at my own front door and I will show them what this man is made of. I know I'm not going to win against drones, body armor and automatic weapons. But I will not be taken alive and I will take as many to heII with me as I can.
> ...





Viper010 said:


> I came into this world kicking, screaming and covered in somebody else's blood, and I have no qualms about leaving the same way. But I also have no illusions about surviving WW3.
> I think the upcoming fight will be brief and brutal, and that anyone left alive after the first couple of rounds can be counted among the real losers. *All these city slickers surviving out of their bug out bags, rebuilding and reinventing society? I think not...*
> 
> When doodoo meets ventilation device, I will make my stand at my own front door and I will show them what this man is made of. I know I'm not going to win against drones, body armor and automatic weapons. But I will not be taken alive and I will take as many to heII with me as I can.
> ...


You need the stuff to pull you through until things get stable .... the question is how long will that be. Most folks will probably die of disease of some type or just the elements., food, water, medical and the like. if it really hits the fan hard, then it is almost a "put your head between your legs and kiss your arse good by" ....... but I'm not going down without a fight and either are any of my friends.

wll


----------



## michellez (Nov 25, 2015)

Their are three brands that kept coming up Fenix, Nitecore and ThruNite. (Surefire of course, but very expensive). I was up half the night looking at every review I could find.

My good buddy has a Nitecore ... a very nice unit, Some of my friends have Fenix and they like them very much. I don't know anyone that has ThruNite, but they get great revues and are some 30 % less in price. The ThruNite is very true to their advertised power ratings also and the new 2016 model seems like a step up for them.

Well I have "Offer" bids in for 3ea ThruNite TN 12 2016 .... Why in the heck 3 of them ?

Well I have two "Bug Out" bags and I have older flashlights in them... I keep the older lights in the bags but they don't have the light intensity of these at all. The other TN 12 2016 unit will go in my car.

As for as batteries, I'll get 3400mah 18650 batteries Nitecore brand, they do make very good stuff and I have their digital chargers.

------------

I completely agree to you. The Nitecore is awsome flashlight brand. I have own Nitecore P12 flashlight, D2 digital charger for three years, it works well and very durability. About 18650 battery, Nitecore wraps from Panasonic batteries, that is a cool brand too.


----------

